# The Pixma Pro-1 Gets Official



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 24, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/the-pixma-pro-1-gets-official/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/the-pixma-pro-1-gets-official/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/the-pixma-pro-1-gets-official/"></a></div>
<strong>As expected, Canon makes the Pixma Pro-1 official.</strong>

Canon Australia today announced the launch of its new flagship PIXMA Pro series model, the PIXMA PRO-1, the worldÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s first A3+ printer to feature 12 separate inks. Featuring an EOS-inspired design, the stylish model produces the highest possible print quality in colour and monochrome, perfect for professional and serious amateur photographers, and exceptional levels of productivity make it ideal for studio use and commercial exhibitions.</p>
<p> </p>
<p>Ã¢â‚¬Å“The PIXMA PRO-1 is the ultimate A3+ printer for anyone who demands the very best print quality and the longevity that LUCIA pigment inks deliver, or anyone with commercial requirements such as high output productivity, large ink capacity and easy workflow integration,Ã¢â‚¬Â said Beryl Thomas, Brand Manager Ã¢â‚¬â€œ PIXMA, Canon Australia. Ã¢â‚¬Å“Users in professional settings will appreciate the drastic improvements in output performance achieved by the new tubular ink supply, as well as workflow benefits from Ethernet connectivity, automatic ICC profile detection and compatibility with the Adobe Photoshop suite.Ã¢â‚¬Â</p>
<p><!--more--><strong>Groundbreaking 12-ink system for superb results

</strong>The unique 12-ink system significantly expands colour gamut in most areas and features new Chroma Optimizer for increased black density and uniform glossiness. Five monochrome inks produce professional quality black-and-white prints with excellent detail in shadow and highlight areas, as well as smooth tonal gradation and suppressed graininess. Next-generation LUCIA pigment inks are used for outstanding image permanence, enabling photo-album archival life of more than 200 years.</p>
<p><strong>Exceptional quality colour and monochrome prints

</strong>The PIXMA PRO-1 supports 1200 pixel-per-inch (ppi) input resolution (double compared with previous generations of PIXMA Pros) to reflect the increasing number of pixels available on professional cameras and produce smoother prints with high resolutions of up to 4800 x 2400 dots per inch (dpi). The new Optimum Image Generating (OIG) system analyses the photo colour and precisely calculates the optimum ink combination and volume of ink droplets, which are then accurately placed on the paper by CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s FINE print head with 12,288 nozzles.</p>
<p><strong>“The Pixma Pro-1 is the ultimate A3+ printer for anyone who demands the very best print quality and longevity…”</strong></p>
<p>The OIG system enhances colour reproduction, natural tonal gradations and uniform glossiness in each print mode and media type, to produce print quality so realistic it almost jumps off the page. Smooth tonal gradations in colour and monochrome prints are achieved through 16-bits-per-channel printing capability. The new PIXMA PRO-1 also features three colour modes, including the new Photo Colour print mode which reproduces fresh blues and greens to match peopleÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s memory of colours. Linear Tone mode reproduces colours with a linear tone curve, while the ICC Profiles mode means users can utilise paper-specific colour profiles or create their own for added convenience.</p>
<p><strong>Productivity on a commercial scale

</strong>The PIXMA PRO-1 can produce a gallery-quality A3+ print in approximately 2 minutes 55 seconds, down from 7 minutes 55 seconds for the PIXMA Pro9500 MkII. A 2.5x larger ink tank capacity compared with the nearest PIXMA model ensures longer running periods can be maintained between ink changes. Front-opening panels enable easy access to the tanks either side of the main printer body and, for efficiency, the rear tray takes up to 20 sheets of photo paper, while the manual feed slot accepts photo paper up to 356mm (14Ã¢â‚¬Â) wide and heavier fine art papers.</p>
<p>For saleable prints, real-time droplet volume control stabilises colour and ink density, ensuring consistency of colour output from print to print. Reliability in a commercial environment is assured through the use of features commonly found on large format professional printers, including a mist fan with an air circulation system and a tubular ink supply system separate to the print head for faster print speed. An Ethernet connection ensures the PIXMA PRO-1 can be shared easily over a network enabling multiple device connection for enhanced efficiency.</p>
<p><strong>Simplify workflow and professional colour control

</strong>The PIXMA PRO-1 comes with Easy-PhotoPrint Pro plug-in software which simplifies printer settings and allows batch printing. Support has now also been expanded to the full Adobe PhotoshopÃ‚Â® family, including LightroomÃ‚Â®III. The printer can also automatically select the correct ICC profile for each Canon paper, and an expanded range of ICC profiles is available for Fine Art papers from well known manufacturers.</p>
<p>CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Colour Management Tool Pro softwareIV supports x-rite colour management tools, including Colour Munki Photo and Colour Munki Design, and enables users to create custom ICC profiles to ensure the optimum output quality. The PIXMA PRO-1 also includes the Ambient Light Correction feature so that users can select the type of lighting under which a print will be displayed. The print colours are then automatically adjusted to ensure the very best colour reproduction under different viewing conditions.</p>
<p>The PIXMA PRO-1 will be available nationally in Australia from early November 2011 (RRP: $1499).</p>
<p><strong>The Pixma Pro-1 Key Features

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Groundbreaking 12-ink system with exceptional colour gamut</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Chroma Optimizer for uniform glossiness and crisp, sharp blacks</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">New LUCIA pigment inks ensure outstanding photo permanence</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">New tubular ink supply system for high-speed (A3+ photo in just 2 min 55 secI) and high-capacity ink tanks, ensuring long periods between replacements</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Wide range of media support including 356mm (14Ã¢â‚¬Â) wide and thick media</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Easy-PhotoPrint Pro plug-in for efficient printing workflow; Ethernet connectivity for sharing</span></li>
</ul>
```


----------



## gferdinandsen (Oct 24, 2011)

Network connectivity is a nice addition...but not worth me upgrading my 9500


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 24, 2011)

gferdinandsen said:


> Network connectivity is a nice addition...but not worth me upgrading my 9500



I use a 9500 MkII, and would consider "upgrading" to this for the print time reduction. I always disliked 7 minute 12x18 prints.


----------



## torger (Oct 24, 2011)

So they added two grays, a gloss optimizer and removed green. Does this mean that it has smaller colour gamut than 9500 mk 2?

It says "groundbreaking colour gamut", I guess it is as groundbreaking as the resolution in the 1D-X .


----------



## Ivar (Oct 24, 2011)

As for printers it is the ink tank size what matters (no wonder it is not mentioned!). The whole printing business is about inks, I suggest one to buy the printer one size bigger, ie. for A3 prints go for an A2 printer, otherwise it will cost you an arm and a leg in the end to replace the ink tanks.


----------



## foobar (Oct 24, 2011)

I wonder if there will be a cheaper model to the Pro-1, like the Pro9000 is/was to the Pro9500, since I'm currently looking for an A3 printer, but the Pro-1 is a bit over the top for my needs. I would have bought the Pro9000 MkII already if only it had ethernet support (which is a must for me).


----------



## criza (Oct 24, 2011)

So the 9500MkII will get cheaper then?


----------



## chito (Oct 24, 2011)

So... I hope that the EOS on the invitation for the October 26 event isn't for the "EOS inspired" design... since it appears the new printer doesn't have EOS branding on it.


----------



## Zuuyi (Oct 24, 2011)

I hope the event can now display a high MP(25-30MP) 5D Mark III. Because the 1 - series has been announced. And it will be November; perfect timing.


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Oct 24, 2011)

I kinda want this printer.


----------



## t.linn (Oct 24, 2011)

torger said:


> So they added two grays, a gloss optimizer and removed green. Does this mean that it has smaller colour gamut than 9500 mk 2?



That is a good question. I suspect that they gained more than they lost but you have to think they lost something. The chroma optimizer tank is supposed to improved saturation in dark colorsâ€”something I've always struggled to achieve in printsâ€”so I would probably trade a little of the green gamut for that.


----------



## t.linn (Oct 24, 2011)

There is more information here: http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/inside_pixma_pro_1.do 

I have been waiting for this printer to debut for a long time. I'm surprised it wasn't a 17" model to compete directly with the EPSON 3880, a very popular printer among photogsâ€”and one I would already own were it clog free. EPSON still has the 17" market to itself (unless you count the aging and neglected iP5100 that has been left out of the last two generations of model upgrades.) I was hoping for a 17" model but 14" might work if I'm not limited on length. Common sense tells me I shouldn't be but I'm not going to assume. 14x17 is the largest print size I'm seeing mentioned anywhere.

This is probably the most elegant printer I've ever seen. The design reminds me a lot of the HP B9180 but the Pro-1 looks MUCH more substantial in its constructionâ€”a good thing because I think this was the B9180's achilles heel.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Oct 24, 2011)

chito said:


> So... I hope that the EOS on the invitation for the October 26 event isn't for the "EOS inspired" design... since it appears the new printer doesn't have EOS branding on it.



I'd wager a guess and say that the PIXMA and EOS logos simply mean that they will have the 1DX and Pro1 available for people to play with at the event.


----------



## keith_cooper (Oct 24, 2011)

I note from a discussion elsewhere, that the NDA for this printer hasn't expired in the USA, so expect another announcement coming up before long.

Not the first time this has happened - when the iPFx300 update occurred, they announced it in the US ages before the UK, which was not entirely welcome for dealers with 6100 stocks...


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, travelling home from Canon Pro Solutions with test prints from this printer. By test prints, I chose the picks and the guy printed them out. I think I may have to buy one - really, mono is just sooooo good, detail is just soooo good. 

I'm not easily impressed but A3 prints coming out in almost no time at all and in such glorious quality, and for what the price may be - yep, think I may reserve one!


----------



## ianhar (Oct 26, 2011)

Hoho you make me want to have the printer right now


----------



## BDD (Jan 29, 2012)

Has the Pro-1 started shipping? If so, how long has it been on the market? Any owners on this thread? 

And this next question is for the Pro-1 and the 9500 series printer owners. How care these Canon printers and clogging? I mean how long can you go between prints before you notice the ink not flowing freely. I won't be printing weekly. Was wondering if I could print lets say 20 8x10 then wait a few months. Print again without problems.


----------



## JR (Jan 29, 2012)

BDD said:


> Has the Pro-1 started shipping? If so, how long has it been on the market? Any owners on this thread?
> 
> And this next question is for the Pro-1 and the 9500 series printer owners. How care these Canon printers and clogging? I mean how long can you go between prints before you notice the ink not flowing freely. I won't be printing weekly. Was wondering if I could print lets say 20 8x10 then wait a few months. Print again without problems.



B&H started shipping just last week so dont beleive there are too many owners out there. You probably noticed Gragig got his last week and was planning to get a review by today, until his unit broke down...


----------



## BDD (Jan 29, 2012)

JR said:


> BDD said:
> 
> 
> > Has the Pro-1 started shipping? If so, how long has it been on the market? Any owners on this thread?
> ...



A shame. Now he has to get his exchanged. Hopefully this was an anomally. Bad batch. 

Are the 9500 series reliable? I'm also looking at Epson's (e.g. R2000, R3000 and 3880).


----------



## Astro (Jan 31, 2012)

> I'm also looking at Epson's (e.g. R2000, R3000 and 3880).



i have an epson R2880 and R3000.
i print on hahnemühle and i love the results.

the R2880 was my workhorse for years, never had a problem.


----------



## BDD (Jan 31, 2012)

Astro said:


> > I'm also looking at Epson's (e.g. R2000, R3000 and 3880).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How often do you print? I'm concerned with of course performance (I know the Epson's you have are good, Canon 9500 series), reliability and how long you can go between prints before the nozzles begin to clog. I know I won't print anywhere as often as most in this forum. But I do want a good photo printer.


----------

